# Japan Dolphin Slaughter.... 100 ready to be killed today



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

Dolphins and whales herded into a small cove in Japan...
And either slaughtered or captured for shows...
There's 100 bottle nose dolphins trapped and ready for slaughter now
Watch it here... http://taiji.ezearth.tv/


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 12, 2012)

Ludicrous activity.

The only good news is that the people of Taiji are slowly poisoning themselves with the high levels of mercury found in dolphin meat. As is anyone else who would eat dophin. Unfortunately, mercury poisoning is really really slow. And not really painful or lethal.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/338819


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2012)

The method is apalling.  Not even a sport.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 12, 2012)

That's some super messed up stuff. These and other images I've seen are some of the most disgusting images, of dolphins being slaughtered.

Dolphins are far too intelligent and benevolent to be treated any way but with the utmost respect and admiration.

John C. Lilly had it right in terms of the dolphins.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

And this continues to March 31st...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

dmc said:


> And this continues to March 31st...





That is messed up.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

Would anyone care about dolphins if they weren't smart or cute? Millions of cows are killed every year and no one but PETA speaks against it. Just sayin'.......


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Would anyone care about dolphins if they weren't smart or cute? Millions of cows are killed every year and no one but PETA speaks against it. Just sayin'.......



There's a big difference.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

Not to me.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not to me.



My intent is to not debate with you - only to raise awareness of this needless slaughter..

Feel free to start a thread about cows being slaughtered if you choose.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 12, 2012)

Japanese culture is very sensitive to "shame".

That they would allow this to continue, considering the international attention it has received, is somewhat surprising.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Japanese culture is very sensitive to "shame".
> 
> That they would allow this to continue, considering the international attention it has received, is somewhat surprising.



Yup...  I'm very familiar with Japanese Culture and agree..

I've been told that a decade ago the people would cheer the whaling boats as the leave the harbor and now they leave at night..

My friends in Japan are embarrassed by a lot of Japanese history and current attitudes.

It will end..


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Would anyone care about dolphins if they weren't smart or cute? Millions of cows are killed every year and no one but PETA speaks against it. Just sayin'.......


That is a good devil's advocate question, important to ask. I think there is a few big differences. Cows are slaughtered in a very efficient manner, like em up and kill em' quick. The video feed suggested a long and drawn out process stirring the dolphins into a frenzied fight for their lives and not quick and efficient killing. The commentators indicated that the dolphins caught included the young, so that wouldn't be a good sustainable method of fishing either. It also sounded like the primary money driver was capturing dolphins for show and the killing was secondary. Seemed like a lot of dolphins were getting killed as part of the process, etc. Lots of differences. But the primary is the use of the dolphins mostly for showing. Personally, I am no fan of zoos. They don't make sense to me. If there is a rescue done and it saves an animals life and it wouldn't survive in the wild after time in the rescue facility, that seems cool. But attempts to capture and show undomesticated wild animals has never sat well with me, personally. It seems like the slaughter is the side show activity... if the info on that web page is accurate. And regardless, definitely not a quick and "humane" end, either. Seems that they are high in mercury and thus the meet doesn't seem very good for humans so hunting for food seems dubious, more like hunting for a rare delicacy perhaps? And if societal norms indicate dumb ugly animals are acceptably killed when done efficiently and as quick and humanely as possible whereas smart and cute fish killed in highly inefficient, painful, stressful, and agitated drives isn't held in high regard... well, it certainly wouldn't be the first arbitrary social norm ever, and that is fine.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 12, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> That is a good devil's advocate question, important to ask. I think there is a few big differences. Cows are slaughtered in a very efficient manner, like em up and kill em' quick. The video feed suggested a long and drawn out process stirring the dolphins into a frenzied fight for their lives and not quick and efficient killing. The commentators indicated that the dolphins caught included the young, so that wouldn't be a good sustainable method of fishing either. It also sounded like the primary money driver was capturing dolphins for show and the killing was secondary. Seemed like a lot of dolphins were getting killed as part of the process, etc. Lots of differences. But the primary is the use of the dolphins mostly for showing. Personally, I am no fan of zoos. They don't make sense to me. If there is a rescue done and it saves an animals life and it wouldn't survive in the wild after time in the rescue facility, that seems cool. But attempts to capture and show undomesticated wild animals has never sat well with me, personally. It seems like the slaughter is the side show activity... if the info on that web page is accurate. And regardless, definitely not a quick and "humane" end, either. Seems that they are high in mercury and thus the meet doesn't seem very good for humans so hunting for food seems dubious, more like hunting for a rare delicacy perhaps? And if societal norms indicate dumb ugly animals are acceptably killed when done efficiently and as quick and humanely as possible whereas smart and cute fish killed in highly inefficient, painful, stressful, and agitated drives isn't held in high regard... well, it certainly wouldn't be the first arbitrary social norm ever, and that is fine.



Based on what you see in that video I would agree with you.  But I am sure you have seen videos posted from PETA about the killing of cows before.  They make it seem extremely inhumane.  They have a agenda, as do the creators of this video.

Different cultures do different things, so I try not to judge.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Different cultures do different things, so I try not to judge.



Normally I'd agree with you.  I've traveled the world and really try to live by that.

But it's OK to judge a culture when they are doing something you find utterly detestable and inhumane

It's a well documented event not like a hidden camera in a barn...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to clarify one thing: Killing dolphins in any manner is not "fishing". Some of us remember our third grade science period better than others 

My point is that dolphins are most likely the 2nd most intelligent life form on Earth, besides humans. They have developed a semi-complex language, beyond any other animal, which we are incapable of interpreting. Also they are empathetic towards humans, in spite of our pollution of their waters and sometimes killing them or using them for exhibitionist purposes.

For all we know these animals are telepathic and have forms of intelligence beyond our own. We should be learning from them as much as possible.

The ocean is and always will be the final frontier until we change our attitudes about sea life. Psychologically speaking, humans see them as mentally retarded in comparison to land animals. Because we supposed came from the ocean, and obviously evolution leads evolved beings from water to land as soon as intellectual capabilities are in check and ready for the big show.

We can't tell the difference between our aquatic counterparts and a fucking flounder.

To me killing any life intentionally, without "good" reason, is wrong. But killing certain animals is especially wrong. And dolphins and whales are right up there with wild horses and primates. Except of all those animals the dolphins are probably actually the most chill and smartest of them all. Innocent creatures and too nieve to avoid our sick traps.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> My point is that dolphins are most likely the 2nd most intelligent life form on Earth, besides humans.



We could debate your ordering, there. 

If the dolphins were a viable and common food source the the practice of killing dolphins, if not the methodology, might be more acceptable. However, they're not a good food source. In fact, it seems most dolphin meat is mislabled and sold as whale meat (as if eating whale meat were a normal and OK thing to do, either). As a top-level predator, dolphin meat is also incredibly high in mercury, which makes it a stupid and dangerous food source.

Fortunately, I think dmc is right- the practice will end out of national embarassment, eventually. Sunlight is the best disinfectant, after all.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 13, 2012)

I hear it tastes like baby seal


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I hear it tastes like baby seal



Now with 1/2 the Guilt!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2012)

Pretty strange that the Japanese will feed their famed Wagyu Beef Cattle beer and massage them with Saki, yet take Dolphins in such ways.

There's probably a much more humane way of fishing dolphins, which I hope they eventually subscribe to doing if they feel their meat is a viable food.  As for the moral judgment as to whether people should eat Dolphin or not?  Hard for me to make that call.  The US consumes more meat per capita than any where else in the world.  Horse meat is a delicacy in many parts of Europe.  Pretty much all meats in Europe are naturally raised and steroid/hormone free.  98% of meat in the US is factory farmed and loaded with steroids.  Almost all cultures are effed up in one way or another in regards to animal agriculture and consumption.


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2013)

Slaughter is still going on daily for another few weeks..
100's killed and captured...

You can see how these people kill the dolphins...
They just jam a spike in it blowhole and wait for it to die...


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2013)

I feel sad when I see those pics but I also do recognize that is me in western culture thinking of Flipper and the like and all those cute little shows I have been to at Sea World and swimming with them in Hawaii and stuff. 

The method certainly seems pretty extreme. But I guess our slaughterhouses are kind of the same. Has anyone ever seen this video? 

*Warning*: may make you queasy



The point I make is that this stuff is so sanitized here in the states, but if you really think about it ... it's like a massacre assembly line. And yes, I still eat bacon, even after watching this video. It's just kind of wierd to see the sausage factory, so to speak.


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2013)

Those cute little shows are the reason this "hunt" goes for 8 months every year..  It's a ruse...

These guys don't make a lot of $ with the mercury tainted meat they make their money selling these poor animals to dolphin petting parks and shows..   It's illegal to purchase a wild dolphin in the US...

Under the guise of tradition - they slaughter thousands... no limit...  

I'm not happy with the way meat is prepared and i try to buy locally as much as possible..  And even limit my meat intake...
But this is an all out slaughter with no limits... And it's not for food... It's for $$$ so little kids can swim with dolphins..


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> But I guess our slaughterhouses are kind of the same. Has anyone ever seen this video?


That pic dmc posted of a dolphin with a pipe down its blowhole doesn't strike me the same. Suffocation seems pretty crazy way to kill something. If you are going to kill an animal, make it quick and you damn well better eat it and don't let a single carcass go to spoil if you can't help it. These folks are racking up a lot of kills that are total waste and many of the captures are going to amusement parks it seems. And they are handling a wild animal that social norms have put off limits for most cultures rather than a domesticated dumb beast breed to feed the masses. Of course, PETA probably wouldn't see the difference but I can't see how you could equate the two.


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2013)

If you watch the live video feed it's crazy... You can see the blood in the water and hear them cry as they fight to escape.. 
Mother's trying to protect their young...  Dolphins stuck in nets..  Boats running them over...

Then - they may let a few go that they don't have time to slaughter... but they are so stressed they end up dead on the beaches and rocks..

It's just horrific...


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.seashepherd.org/cove-guardians/operation-infinite-patience-february-7-2013.html



> On February 7[SUP]th[/SUP] two large pods of Pantropical Spotted Dolphins were found and driven towards Taiji harbor. Because of the large amount of dolphins, it was difficult to hold them together, so the killers decided to release some members of one of the pods. The killing boats and skiffs brought both pods together just outside of the Taiji Harbor and drove them towards the cove as one large pod of 47-49 Pantropical Spotted Dolphins. A skiff with 4 captive dolphins went directly to Dolphin Base and the Dolphin Resort, and the second skiff with 5 went to the harbor pens. Due to the taxing drive, stress of separation and capture, two members of the pod died while being transported out of the cove, and as a result were taken directly to the Taiji butcher house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

The 8 month slaughter has begun..


*Sea Turns Red With Blood As Whales Are Butchered To Death In Japan*

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ood-_n_3913901.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003



> The animals endured hours of suffering before finally succumbing to an agonising death, animal rights groups said.Today, the few remaining whales were forced to swim in the blood of their family members, with horrific images from The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society showing baby whales desperately swimming beside the butchered corpses of their parents.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2013)

Sad just sad.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2013)

I used to sell slaughterhouse equipment...I have spent time on catwalks above the kill floor. While incredibly efficient and quick, the process is certainly stressful to the livestock. The difference is that there is an incredible emphasis placed on lessening those stresses as much as possible. It does not appear those dolphins are given that basic respect which is certainly inhumane.


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2013)

The killing is only for show... they can barely sell the meat..  they can't give it away - it ends up in school lunches..  And it's filled with mercury..

No...
They make big bucks off of selling dolphins and whales to shows around the world..   A life of living in a small tank ripped from roaming hundreds of miles a day surrounded by family...  Only getting dead frozen fish if you kiss some fat ass from Kansas or jump out of the water...


----------



## Abubob (Sep 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> A life of living in a small tank ripped from roaming hundreds of miles a day surrounded by family...  Only getting dead frozen fish if you kiss some fat ass from Kansas or jump out of the water...



You should read "Life of Pi". The author offers an interesting perspective to zoo life. This doesn't excuse the appalling practices shown on this thread but I worry a lot less about the loss of a free and easy existence of wild animals in captivity.


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2013)

more footage of the dolphin slaughter...

14 minutes in.... The "fisherman" jams a rod into the poor dolphins blowhole then jams something into it to stop the blood.. Then he stands there as the poor creature shudders until it dies... This is what the money people spend on Dolphin shows pays for... Suffering and tortured animals... 

PLEASE RECONSIDER attending marine mammal shows...


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2013)

The slaughter continues... But now ANONYMOUS is stepping in...








> People of the free world, we are anonymous.
> If we are writing to you today is to denounce.
> Because a dying world worth it worth to be released?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2014)

Here we go again. http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/24/world/asia/japan-taiji-dolphin-hunt/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 26, 2014)

> Sea Shepherd’s Cove Guardian team on the ground in Taiji, Japan will be live streaming from the shores of the killing Cove in Taiji today, as they bear witness to the fate of a pod of 20 – 25 pilot whales captured yesterday and netted off in the Cove. It is the fifth wild pod of dolphins captured this season and this season’s first capture of pilot whales.
> 
> Two juveniles were kidnapped yesterday from their family for a life in captivity and placed in holding pens in Taiji harbor. The remainder have been held overnight, huddled together in fear and confusion without food or shelter for more than 16 hours. Pilot whales are not often selected for captivity and it is likely all but perhaps the tiniest babies will be brutally slaughtered for human consumption, despite the fact that their flesh is tainted with neuro-toxic mercury and other contaminants. The matriarch (leader of the pod) is the largest and most financially valuable because she yields the most meat, and is therefore usually the first to be killed. As they are so small, the babies are typically not of value to the killers, so they will likely be dumped at sea without their mothers, left to fend for themselves. Without the safety of their mothers or podmates, these babies often starve to death or become prey for other animals if they survive the brutal capture and release process.



http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and...hter-imminent-in-the-cove-in-taiji-japan-1636


----------

